# how to get a landshark ?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

the news is out there and it sounds good too! the only problem is how do you get 1 ? seems the email does,nt work and no phone # anybody? thanx in advance


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Where I come from landshark is beer. What are we talking about?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Don't shoot the linker


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Email for Landshark*

There is a problem with the email on Al's site.

Give him an email at [email protected] . Al's RTR will be out in about a month and kits (bare chassis) will be available sooner. I recommend that you buy a RTR first, if you have never scratch-built a brass car before. Al owns a Dental Lab and has put a great deal of effort and precision in the design of this car. The first time you drive it it shows.

Leo Belleville


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

damn twolff thats funny as hell! and sorry i should have been more descriptive . a landshark to us is a brass chassis /angelwinder that could be lots of fun to drive/own.i,m headed towards a "bare" chassis cuz i do own a few riggens and have built 1 i said 1 scratch built and really like the way they feel. sc58 thanx for that posting that helps so much.and best of luck to al t. i think he is onto something to inhance our hobby.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Joe post up some Pictures of the Scratch built Please

Love those cars

Boosted


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

here ya go boosted it has been in a box for 2 years or so and has been pilfered for its rims and such. i have been wanting to try a tyco guide on it but loose interest quickly. also when it does come to soldering seems soon as you get 1 piece in place then try to add another it unsolders what u previously did. very frustrating. soon after i found out tha ya gotta use a jig! owell live and learn.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

01-26-2011, 01:13 PM 
neorules 
Member
iTrader Rating: (4) 
My Photos Join Date: Oct 2006
Posts: 309 

Al Thurman-- is making his brass "Landshark" available for sale in kit and RTR form next month. Keep your eyes open on the boards!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice Joe, I am drawing up some plans now for my scratch built,


Boosted


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Guys Thanks for the interest! 
Big problem! I have lost 5 days to the flu. Awful, laying in bed sweating and shivering. I tried working on Monday and got to where I was butchering stuff,threw in the towel and made the phone call I hate to make, asking to reschedule patients. Today is my first day back to the land of the living.
Joe, nice inline! I have an inline motor bracket in the works. The kit will have a front like the Landshark anglewinder and you can make it long for a funny car dragster or 1.5 in for road course. I use a R Geo chassis jig, I reccomend them. :thumbsup:
Tom Shepard will be making some tires for these cars. With more bite and some strategicly placed lead these cars will get faster.
So the kit s are set back a week or so as I must get caught up with my lab work. I gotta make it up to the Doctors I work for or I gotta get a real job and that would suck.  The parts are now here so the kits are coming. RTRs in about a month when tires and pinion gears arrive. My cars will have all metal gears.
Hang in there guys, stuff is coming, just never thought the flu could take me out that way.  Getting old? 
And make sure you make plans to be @ the HOPRA Nats in June in Indiana. We are working hard to make the retro support race a big event. BE THERE!
Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey al soon there will be a landshark in every pot! but first ya gotta take care of yerslf.same me cold/flu but ya get better everyday!spent tonite playin with the riggen but thinkin bout a shark.if they,re as quick n cool as the rig i,m all in.besides an angle winder reminds me of the the days when i when to the king trak and saw guys buildin anglewinders. circa 1968 but now it in ho scale!!


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

I feel Retro style racing in HO will take off like in 1/24. People in both scales have had enough of the unrealistic speeds. These can motor cars appeal to former 1/24 racers much more than Aurora cars, and they can easily work on them . Like the big cars you need a 40 watt iron to install the motor so for many a RTR car may be the way to go.
Best Al


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a landshark,its 115 pounds, four huge feet and very sharp teeth,my dog


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. now i have some money put aside to buy a landshark and seems i cant raise chapperAl by email or pm (bummer) so i,m askin if anybody hears from al thurman let him know i,d like to buy a landshark chassis ! also if anybody has 1 of them can u post a pic or 2 of a finished/complete chassis? thanx in advance.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What do these go for???


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe skylark i don,t know i,m guessin somewhere in the same as a riggen maybe.i,m gonna try the email addy again tonite.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they look like Dynabrutes... which can be fond on ebay from time to time.. anywhere from 130 to 250 range. Also, Riggen made some of these up a few years back, they sold them for 165 a pop. I have both in my collection and if you can afford them, they;re really cool


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m cheap and i hope they don,t cost that much. wheeew these are new school angelwinders. still hav,nt heard from chapperAL i,m guessin that the email addy does,nt work.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

got an email from chappreAL this am its on baby brass is in!! put the t-jets to the side n try the angelwinder landshark...... i cant wait


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Beached Land Shark*

Al,
I did receive Chassis # 14 & 15 Landshark yesterday. Alot of value compared to some Brass chassis out there.
Now to get them running . I was thinking one all old school Parts & install the Motor you sent.
And second one all new parts.
I also received 2 motor brackets & one TJET pan. Everything looks 110%.
Any pointers out there please post

AL is there a web site:thumbsup:

Thanks Al


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi sidejob i emailed Al t yesterday pleading for a r. t. r. shark or a used 1 or 1 in parts . i hope to hear back soon.you say it looks pretty fresh howz about a pic or 2 !! ran my 1# riggen this morn getting pumped for a landshark. glad for ya.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Post 10*

Theres a picture on post 10 might hold you. I will take some pictures tonight.Are you near Hull MA. I was up there my friend had a condo facing Boston Harbor. Nice up there. Any Raceways in or near Hull? Weres that Parma 8 lane track getting restored is that near you?
Thanks John F


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m an hour and a half from hull. and i dont know what trak yer refering to (resto). there might be some racers round there dont know.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Landshark Arriving*

Joe,
Heres Chassis Number 14 & 15.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

When I saw landshark I thought you meant


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o yea they look cool! and that motor? looks like it,s been balanced too.i,m curios are you gonna run braids or wipers?still waiting for a reply from landshark maybe soon! and how does the pin fit in/ work. just a bunch of questions but they look good man i like,em


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Ashland MA*

Joe,
Its called Modeville Hobbies in Ashland MA. They are restoring a 1972 parma Challenge track & a Sovereign AKA Purple mile in HO .

NJ HT GUYS "ROADTRIP"
Thanks John


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Landshark Availability*

I will let everyone know when I get mine. Al is working on it. Joegi, I hope you got my PM, I sent a couple of weeks ago. Al runs a Dental Lab and makes these cars in his spare time. After driving and racing one of the prototypes, I'm sure it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

roadtrip !!! com,on bring it . pick me up on the way.slot 58 i think i did? and i understand that he is a busy guy. im in a holding pattern!


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

I am back!
Oh Man! I been busy,the folks I work for didnt do crap Jan -Feb. Now they are beating me. :freak: That real job gets in the way of the fun. 
Land shark RTRs are delayed till we get acceptable rear tires. The cars are way fast but when sliding around a corner there is wheelhop in some cars. Mark McVittie does a lot of testing for me and feels it is a concentricy issue with the wheelhub. I am preparing about ten cars to test with a variety of axels and tire mfgr's. I expect to be able to find some conclusive answers then this way. 
Then Leo and Pat and a few others can finally get a hold of one. But I have to make sure they are right. :thumbsup:


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

I do have a few T jet pan kits ready to go. You Tjet racers going to the nats need one of these for the Retro race.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

And I do have a limited number of anglwinder kits ready.
Not to mention the way fast Landshark Motor! :thumbsup:
[email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very interesting Al. I might be interested in a few weeks. have to watch budget for a few more days. I know, "snooze, ya lose!" but it is what it is.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

al. t i tried to send you (2) emails this a.m. for a kit,but for some reason the email wouldnt go it kept comming back. is that still the correct email address above? maybe try me? [email protected] thanx joe g


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Chassis # 14 running*

I got it running yesterday morning with Easter did not get to many laps. But it stuck like there was mags. Fast motor also thanks AL.:thumbsup:


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Great John!, Next trip in town I will get more motors out to you.
I have been quiet lately, busy testing and getting ready for the Nats.
Right now I am fussing over RTR cars. I have realized that many HO racers lack the tools and knowledge and experience of soldering. The motor solders in like a 1/24 car and you former big car racers should be able to handle it, as you already have a 40 watt iron.
You must have a 40 watt solder iron with a chisel tip, to install the motor. Most HO racers have 25 watt irons with a point like for pc boards. Its not hot enough.
My RTR cars will be made to run dependably till you wear out the motor brushes, probably 6 to 10 hours on the track. To accomplish this the car has brass and steel gears that are soldered in place.
Now I am really tuning up the performance on the edge. I have decided now that to have no comprimise in quality, I need to use drill blank rear axle. I have been using some steel shafts that I pressed out of some Mabuchi train motors. It is the same as what all our motors use. They check out OK but about half the cars built when sliding have wheel hop. Still they are quick, easily into the 7's on a Buck Scorpion, and all have plenty of speed in the straight. Yes plenty fast in the straight! :thumbsup:
So while this last detail gets ironed out preparation for the Nats goes on. It will be an event you dont want to miss.
Al


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Inline*

Al,
Your kits are the best value in BRASS HO. Keep up the great work. I did receive my new order. I will post when i complete.
Thanks again 

PS My email came back from your link. Wheres best place to place order?:thumbsup:


----------



## pfindeis (Aug 5, 2009)

You want to contact Amanda from landshark. She handles sales now.
@@[email protected]@@


----------



## Tudo (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm new to the world of HO racing. Having raced 1/24 scale cars when I was a kid in the 60's I dropped out just in time to have all the fun we had between the draft and all the other fun stuff of the era. Just started up again about 3 months ago and boy oh boy have some things changed.

Not crazy about the ultra fast cars that don't fall off the tracks that have super magnets. 

But when I saw this Riggen I bought fishtail around the turn I knew what direction my interests were headed. Then I was lucky to find this Landshark imaged below and it blew the Riggen away. I gotta get in touch with Al and buy some of these little rockets:wave:

oops, can't5 post an image till I have 5 posts. Sorry


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tudo, get a Photobucket account and you can post pics free and easy


----------

